
Silicon Valley's secret - pmcpinto
http://edition.cnn.com/videos/cnnmoney/2017/03/08/mostly-human-silicon-valleys-secret.cnnmoney/video/playlists/atv-mostly-human/
======
gshakir
It is a video and the secret is 'clinical depression'

~~~
choxi
Thank you :)

